# Air Today. My3 golf project.



## oldskool_james (Nov 16, 2006)

*BAGYARD SUPREME. My mk3 golf project.*

ell, this is the result of nearly a years work. Id like to say a massive thankyou to some good guys out there, namely Andrew at Open Road Tuning for helping me out every step of the way!. that guy knows his air ride. 
Here is a brief write up of the upcoming PVW article. Enjoy. 

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view









The first I heard of Bagyard air ride was in an email sent to me on the subject that had been forwarded to him from a certain Mr Kippen back in March, 09. It read somewhere along the lines of; 
‘good god look at this amazing air ride!’ 
Needless to say, I had to have it and from that point on that I was well and truly hooked. Visiting the Bagyard workshop first hand on our tour of the Worthersee show out in Austria reinforced only went further to reinforce the point. It was there that I met air ride enthusiast and founder of Open Road Tuning, Andrew Marsteller who turned out to be something of an expert on the Bagyard experience.
"Austria really is producing some mind-blowing ****. Not only does Bagyard design and build cool products for air ride, they personally design the machines that produce this unique experience. Having spent ten days with the Bagyard crew at Wörthersee in 2009, it’s no surprise why they love going to work every day.”
Having met Open Road’s Andrew on out trip, I decided to deal with him during the process of ordering up my kit. I opted for the ’Supreme Series’ struts. These are a totally one off item boasting custom finish paint [I went for glitter green] and colour coded anodized parts throughout. The icing on the cake being shortened Bilstein dampening. A quick phone call to Andrew was all that was needed to process the order with an EasyStreet management package taking care of controlling everything.

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view









The day finally came when a large box arrived at my house, first with the management and second containing the 4 shocks. It’s important to remember that running a car on air ride is not all ways a simple case of bolting bits on and flicking a couple of switches. Granted, some have that magic touch but I was determined to get the car sitting 100% pretty and in order to do so there were first a few things I needed to check off my list.

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view









The first came in the form of a drip to the phirm where Tim worked his magic notching the Mk3’s chassis leg. To say that Tim is a perfectionist when it comes to his work would be an understatement, the guys a genius. I eventually left their shop with a factory fresh notch that looked as if it had been cut on the production line.

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view









Next on the list was the boot build. Building the frame in-situ made it possible to get it sitting nice and tight. With the frame built I set about fitting the components of the management system. First the tank, then the manifolds, compressor, ECU and wiring harness.

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view









Installing the Bagyard struts is no harder than fitting any other suspension. If you’ve fitted a set of coils then your half way there in fact it was the easiest part of the build for me. Once in, the push fittings made connecting up the air lines a split second task

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view









So what’s it like. Well, having seen – though admittedly not owned- an analogue kit, id say that the digital stuff has the edge for me. Pre set ride heights, digital displays and in some versions, auto levelling are the stand out advantages. The air ride subject is a fascinating one and brings out a truly interesting debate

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view









Having come from a static background there is arguably no feeling comparable to that of setting up a car to the millimetre on a set of coils and driving it on a daily basis but equally, fitting an air ride kit correctly, measuring your wheel offsets perfectly to get the car sitting in the rim/tyre groove, notching the chassis to get the car undrivably low and then, raising it to coilover height for driving has its appeals. Admittedly it’s not for everyone but the bagyard set up on my mk3 really is an incredible bit of kit.

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view









http://itsalmosttime.co.uk/blo...Today
_Modified by oldskool_james at 8:04 AM 3-29-2010_


_Modified by oldskool_james at 1:17 PM 4-6-2010_


----------



## OLD-GTI (Jul 19, 2001)

*Re: Air Today. My mk3 golf project. (oldskool_james)*

nice to finally see the entire build in one place http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## booyacah (Mar 23, 2009)

*Re: Air Today. My mk3 golf project. (OLD-GTI)*

oh yes!!


----------



## derryo (Apr 16, 2007)

very jealous...


----------



## GnarPassatWagon (Mar 7, 2009)

awesome write up! great build!


----------



## oldskool_james (Nov 16, 2006)

*Re: (GnarPassatWagon)*

thanks guys.


----------



## oldskool_james (Nov 16, 2006)

look here for all the pics.. Feel free to post a few up if you want more info.
http://www.flickr.com/photos/j...76400/


----------



## Doey20v (Jul 12, 2007)

*Re: (oldskool_james)*

VERY ****ING NICE JAMES http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## eastcoaststeeze (Jul 20, 2009)

*Re: (Doey20v)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## furr (Jul 3, 2009)

*Re: (eastcoaststeeze)*

looks great and yes Andrew is very helpful


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

*Re: (rubAdubDUB01)*

great stuff james! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

I am a fan!!


----------



## Afazz (Feb 10, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*

Very nice work James http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## abydielsgli (May 8, 2003)

*Re: Air Today. My mk3 golf project. (oldskool_james)*


_Quote, originally posted by *oldskool_james* »_
Having come from a static background there is arguably no feeling comparable to that of setting up a car to the millimetre on a set of coils and driving it on a daily basis but equally, fitting an air ride kit correctly, measuring your wheel offsets perfectly to get the car sitting in the rim/tyre groove, notching the chassis to get the car undrivably low and then, raising it to coilover height for driving has its appeals. Admittedly it’s not for everyone but the bagyard set up on my mk3 really is an incredible bit of kit.


this is whats key http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## SkIz (Jun 7, 2007)

Wow, that's f*ckn sick dude.
Keep up the good work son


----------



## AlexsVR6 (Jul 24, 2007)

looks great!


----------



## oldskool_james (Nov 16, 2006)

*Re: Air Today. My mk3 golf project. (oldskool_james)*

few more shots.
one of the many bags that is included within the easystreet set up. Like i mentioned, you really do get everything you need.








the build. [attempt 2.]

































__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view









colour coding.


----------



## mikebbugn (Sep 19, 2006)

*Re: Air Today. My mk3 golf project. (oldskool_james)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif looks good!


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

looking good mate!


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

Oh my goodness. That is just delicious


----------



## got_vdub (Jul 3, 2003)

*Re: (Ultimatetaba)*

james. . the mk3 is killin it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## oldskool_james (Nov 16, 2006)

*Re: Air Today. My mk3 golf project. (oldskool_james)*

Thankyou everyone








I forgot to mention that my supremes are painted the same colour as bagyards hopper


----------



## felixy69 (Aug 1, 2008)

WTF....JDM plates ? in UK ?......funny thing to c !


----------



## Zorba2.0 (Jan 28, 2005)

*Re: (felixy69)*

Was this a crackle finish spray paint that you used or was this the actual texture of the plastic? it really matches the mk3 dash texture http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


















_Modified by Zorba2.0 at 9:36 AM 4-3-2010_


----------



## blind (Nov 26, 1999)

*Re: Air Today. My mk3 golf project. (oldskool_james)*

By color coding I thought you meant the lcd color. I had asked about doing this before and I was hoping you would have the answers. If I had one I wouldn't be able to resist tearing into it.


----------



## oldskool_james (Nov 16, 2006)

its just regular paint. spray it with a good thick layer... let it go tacky then spray again sparingly from a distance.


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: (oldskool_james)*

**** this build/car is *insane*...one of the FEW black wheels i actually enjoy looking at on a car.


----------



## ATS*FRED (Apr 28, 2009)

*Re: (Still Fantana)*

great coverage on the kit http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

and a bad ass pic


















_Modified by ATS*FRED at 11:34 PM 4-6-2010_


----------



## oldskool_james (Nov 16, 2006)

thanks


----------



## G3Variant (Jan 2, 2010)

looks great james!
where did you find power for the autopilot ?


----------



## mk3VDubber (Nov 15, 2009)

*Re: (G3Variant)*

wow great build


----------



## hedmisten (Apr 23, 2009)

*FV-QR*

Looking proper. Congrats on the feature!


----------



## oldskool_james (Nov 16, 2006)




----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

rad, james :thumbup:


----------



## mushroom_curry (Apr 21, 2004)

Blitz BR03s?

Those wheels have rocked my world for a decade.


----------



## RobbDizzle (Aug 22, 2007)

Any more close-up pics of the manifolds?

And I spy my favorite issue of my favorite magazine under your bombers


----------



## oldskool_james (Nov 16, 2006)

its a good mag


----------



## pineman (Aug 5, 2008)

Thought this media was fast. Then I read it first from a printed media. Where're you wheelpics at...


----------



## FennyCx (Aug 5, 2009)

bagged mk3 4ever


----------



## jimothy cricket (Jul 9, 2008)

I always loved your threads James!


----------



## 2.slow lover (Feb 18, 2010)

Hey Im about to bag my mk3 and was wondering what u used to fit ur controller and gauges into that cuby and how u secured it.


----------

